# Urd



## Dove (Mar 30, 2016)

Can urd be ran installed a stud wall not in any conduit ?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

You're kidding...right?

BTW, welcome to ET.


----------



## Dove (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello ?????


----------



## Dove (Mar 30, 2016)

Not kiddind at all ??? Wires come in pvc then lb into wall ....from there to panel is 3 feet up .... can the pvc stop at the lb ??????


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Of course not. URD as you call it is not even in the NEC and can't be used but if you are talking about USE or some type of approved underground wire then it must be part of a cable assembly or in conduit of some sort.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The pvc can stop but you would have to have another raceway system to continue it to the panel.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

Dove said:


> Can urd be ran installed a stud wall not in any conduit ?




What is URD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Malywr said:


> What is URD?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Power company material usually meaning underground rural distribution or something like that


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Malywr said:


> What is URD?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SECONDARY *URD* CABLE. Secondary underground distribution cables are used to run power from a pad mounted transformer to the service entry or meter of a structure. The cables are rated for installation in underground duct or directly buried in earth. They are offered in single conductor, duplex, triplex, and quadruplex.
https://www.houwire.com/secondary-aluminum-urd/
https://www.homedepot.com/b/Electrical-Wire-Service-Entrance-Wire/URD/N-5yc1vZc578Z1z0zudf


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Pretty sure URD is not allowed in side the house at all. Much less not in conduit.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you Dennis and Bird Dog for explaining 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Pretty sure URD is not allowed in side the house at all. Much less not in conduit.


That is true if it really is urd. Many people call the underground USE cable URD. The true URD has no vertical flame rating and is no approved by the NEC in or out of the building.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That is true if it really is urd. Many people call the underground USE cable URD. The true URD has no vertical flame rating and is no approved by the NEC in or out of the building.


I just know the supply house always asks if it is going inside the house. If it is they give me something else. Can't remember what right now.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What does the NEC say about SE cables entering a dwelling? Unless you want to encase them in concrete.
You do have a code book, right?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That is true if it really is urd. Many people call the underground USE cable URD. The true URD has no vertical flame rating and is no approved by the NEC in or out of the building.


^Best^


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------



## Dove (Mar 30, 2016)

Southwire (By-the-Foot) 2-2-2-4 Black Stranded AL Quad **** URD Cable
Model# 55417399
(22)
$140
/feet
Free delivery with $45 order
Free ship to store for pickup
Littleton | Check nearby


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Dove said:


> Southwire (By-the-Foot) 2-2-2-4 Black Stranded AL Quad **** URD Cable
> Model# 55417399
> (22)
> $140
> ...



That isn't an insulation type recognized by the NEC.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...odcatsheet40&usg=AOvVaw1nsGdP_IXmxkWRIAsyxGwd


I don't know what you're feeding, but you may be better off with mobile home feeder, than can enter a structure.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...odcatsheet15&usg=AOvVaw0lZGxW8Vly1WHbTmZeeOcW


----------



## Dove (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't know what you're feeding, but you may be better off with mobile home feeder, than can enter a structure.


A house ..... The meter and disconnect are out on pole ....Pvc underground to a lb entering down low on wall .... Too close for a 90 or another lb ..... Needs to be just in wall .....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Cow said:


> That isn't an insulation type recognized by the NEC.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...odcatsheet40&usg=AOvVaw1nsGdP_IXmxkWRIAsyxGwd
> ...


I agree with most of this but I believe the wire is RHO which is approved by the NEC. It would be a weird choice but it definitely cannot be used inside a building, as far as I know.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

I know of one building department here that will not allow URD
to enter the building at all period. (I'm speaking of meter socket
to main breaker panel or used as a feeder from main to a detached
outdoor building sub panel). 

Yes..this includes in conduit

Will red tag it every time. 

CBO there states URD is not indoor rated and I happen to agree.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Aluminum wire for anything other than the top side of the meter jaws?! That's heresy in these parts


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

The URD stocked around here is cross listed as XHHW, so we can use it where ever. We also don't direct bury it due to our soil conditions, so keeping it in conduit is never a question.


----------

